# Ingersoll 1114FWS



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone interested in a running Ingersoll 1114FWS lawn tractor with a B&G Intek 15.5 hp single, 44" deck, 4-wheel mechanical steering. This is the one with the three lug rear wheels. New muffler this spring, new starter, deck spindles replaced three years ago. I just bought a ZTR and don't need ol' Inga anymore. The Ingersoll 1114FWS is basically a re-badged Noma four wheel steer lawn tractor. Its in Green Bay WI if anyone wants it. 
Andy VH


----------

